# Seeking owners of knitting machine cabinets



## thehepples

I have recently acquired a Knitmaster 260 and its ribber. I don't really want to keep hauling them in and out of cupboards, but am struggling to source a proper knitting machine cabinet. There have been a few on ebay recently but sellers were offering collection only and were miles away from me. Would any of you knitters who have cabinets be prepared to take photos and make some measurements, sketches etc of their cabinets and PM them to me? I am particularly keen to see what the hinges that drop-down the machine look like. Thanks


----------



## ValT

Hi

This is a Horn Cabinet.

length 51", depth 18.5", height 30.5"
I've sent you a PM.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## daleech

Where can one purchase one of these or get the pattern to make one?


----------



## jkt

There is one on the Seattle Craig's list for 350.00 - I'll try and post a picture
-- wasn't able to cut and paste. but here's the link:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/art/3478834050.html


----------



## thehepples

PM didn't come through Val :? 

Could you try again please :?:


----------



## thehepples

The Seattle one is lovely. But I'm Washington UK not DC. Good photo though. Will show to hubby


----------



## jkt

thehepples said:


> The Seattle one is lovely. But I'm Washington UK not DC. Good photo though. Will show to hubby


That's funny! I'm Washington State, not Washington DC!
I thought you might be able to get an idea from the pictures.


----------



## KateWood

Anyone know if those cabinets accomidate a KM with a ribber attached and close up with a WIP on the Ns? That would be nice.


----------



## ValT

Knitting machine cabinets were sold in the UK under the brand names of Horn and Keyto; they are no longer available to buy new. They occasionally appear on ebay.co.uk.

Yes, they were able to accommodate the ribber when attached to main bed of the machine. They sometimes had a matching stool with a hinged lid; for additional storage.

Take a look at this one being sold in the UK.
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/brother-kh836-knitting-machine-kr830-ribber-attachment-and-cabinet/1003654484

Best wishes
Val


----------



## NogginKnits

This site is so informational. I never knew they made these!!!


----------



## Entity

There has been 1 listing on eBay (US) but it was for pick up only in NC. The bid had ended. The lucky winner got the Keyto cabinet for only $9.99. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KEYTO-Cabinet-Rolling-Knitting-Bench-/321041650470?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=rthlClsldSv3RBqtQl3AOv3C7wo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## susieknitter

KateWood said:


> Anyone know if those cabinets accomidate a KM with a ribber attached and close up with a WIP on the Ns? That would be nice.


Yes Kate you can do this, though the one I have is forever open. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehepples

I am now awaiting delivery of a cabinet I have purchased off ebay. The kind seller has agreed for me to send a delivery van to pick it up. I'm sooooooo excited to have a proper work surface - the desk I have at present skids across the laminate floor as I get up to working speed


----------



## Entity

Glad you got one! I didn't know there was such a furniture for the knitting machine & ribber. Thanks for enlightening my knowledge.


----------



## susieknitter

Entity said:


> Glad you got one! I didn't know there was such a furniture for the knitting machine & ribber. Thanks for enlightening my knowledge.


I hate to tell you this, but our knitting club had one. Because of fire regulations we could no longer keep it in the room that we had. It was given to one of our members along with the stool. She decided that she no longer wanted it and chopped it up for fire wood. 
I love mine.


----------



## Entity

susieknitter said:


> I hate to tell you this, but our knitting club had one. Because of fire regulations we could no longer keep it in the room that we had. It was given to one of our members along with the stool. She decided that she no longer wanted it and chopped it up for fire wood.
> I love mine.


What? Firewood?!!! Some people sure has no appreciation for useful furnitures. She could at least gave it to someone in need. What a waste... :thumbdown:

It seems that these KM cabinets were more available in the UK than in the US. They are a rare sight here in the US; even on eBay is rarely seen.


----------



## thehepples

Oh my word - chopped up! I was looking back through some old km mags that came with my machine. The Keyto with its stool cost £160 in 1985. I got my first proper job in 1986 and my first monthly take home was £390. I think that puts into perspective how expensive these cabinets were at the time. Chopped up!!!! Argh


----------



## susieknitter

Entity said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you this, but our knitting club had one. Because of fire regulations we could no longer keep it in the room that we had. It was given to one of our members along with the stool. She decided that she no longer wanted it and chopped it up for fire wood.
> I love mine.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Firewood?!!! Some people sure has no appreciation for useful furnitures. She could at least gave it to someone in need. What a waste... :thumbdown:
> 
> It seems that these KM cabinets were more available in the UK than in the US. They are a rare sight here in the US; even on
> eBay is rarely seen.
Click to expand...

I wonder if they were more popular here because we have smaller homes/rooms.
I will see the person that had the cabinet on Thursday and ask her if she kept the hinges/brackets for any reason. If she did (which I doubt, but one never knows) I will get them. Some one may be able to use them to build a new cabinet.


----------



## thehepples

Yes, the hinges are the expensive bits. It was cheaper for me to pay for a collection/delivery service on top of the ebay price, than get hubby to build one. The hinges are VERY difficult to source. In fact I could only find something suitable in the USA, and since they are heavy, metal pieces the shipping effectively priced me out of a home made cabinet.


----------



## Ann Eales

I have one in Dumfries looking for a new home, it is the model with the drawer and not the bench. It is free


----------



## Great_Fashion

Hello,
How much is this cabinet? The seat holds how much weigtht?

Thank you, Emily


----------



## Ann Eales

Sorry I got the British Heart foundation to pick it up.


----------



## topnotch4kids

I have a Keyto knitting machine cabinet that I have just purchased and I have attached my knitting machine and ribber to the platform, but I am having difficulty sliding it down into the cabinet when not in use. It seems to hang up on the screws holding the rail in place and it kind of torks when I unscrew the knob on one side and then go to unscrew the knob on the other side to let the platform with the knitting machine and ribber ease into the cabinet. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## susieknitter

Have you got the machine in the center of the platform? Does the platform fold into the cabinet correctly when the machine isn't on it?


----------



## topnotch4kids

Hi Sue: I took the machine completely off of the cabinet platform and tried to lower the platform only down into the cabinet. The platform seems to hang up in the rail about where it hits the middle set of screws. The cabinet was entirely put together when I purchased it. I'm thinking of taking the rail off on the left hand side to see what is hanging the platform up from easily gliding down. Does this make sense to you?
Thanks, Sandy


----------



## susieknitter

The problem is evidently with the cabinet alone. Perhaps the previous owner was like me and never actually put her machine inside it. My machine is always left outside the cabinet, with it being in the spare room there isn't really a need to hide the machine away. 
Could it have been damaged in transit/knocked out of line?
Without seeing it I don't think anyone can really help you.....but if you post a picture perhaps someone can come up with an idea.


----------



## topnotch4kids

Hi Sue: I took your advice and took the machine off of the platform. Then I oiled the rails a bit and ran the platform up and down many times. Then I put the machine back on the platform and it worked!!!! Thanks for all of your help!
Sandy


----------



## susieknitter

topnotch4kids said:


> Hi Sue: I took your advice and took the machine off of the platform. Then I oiled the rails a bit and ran the platform up and down many times. Then I put the machine back on the platform and it worked!!!! Thanks for all of your help!
> Sandy


I'm really pleased that you have it working Sandy. Perhaps it's as I said, it hadn't been used for some time.


----------



## paradisegirl

Hello everybody,

I am new to this wonderful website.

I am actually looking for a Keyto cabinet as well, so if anybody has one, please let me know - I am in the UK.

Thank you, and see you on the forum


----------



## Beth Standing

When I got my cabin I was debating whether to put the cabinet for my knitting machine in the cabin, susieknitter persuaded me , I am so thankful she did, I love it, I use the bench for storage, how could I have imagined not using it, I must be crackers. I paid 50.00 for it and they kindly delivered it for me.xxx


----------



## susieknitter

If you have room for a cabinet, have the chance of getting a cabinet, I would say have it.
They are far sturdier, they seem to cushion the noise made by the machine, have loads of storage room, and you have the advantage of putting the machine into it when it's not in use.
I also love mine.


----------



## LollyB

Hi! I'm new here. I've just bought a Horn cabinet from Ebay, but I'm having trouble getting the table to lock in place when I pull it out of the cabinet. Am I missing a step? How should the mechanism work? I would appreciate and knowledge on this. Thanks!


----------



## jaysclark

Gave mine away, free for collection


----------



## barbara55

I have acquired one in the last week for £20 and was given the knitting machine free off the same lady so bonus for me. The only thing I find a nuisance is you have to remove the yarn guide and fold it up to close the top hence mine also has been open for days waiting for a sleeve to be knit.


----------



## barbara55

I just pulled mine forward and it locks in each side.


----------



## LollyB

Thanks for the info - any chance you could post a pic of what the hinges/lock looks like when it is locked? I have a horrible feeling mine is broken as it's not obvious how it should lock.


----------



## DJ730

I can't open website.

DJ


----------



## leegurney

Hi,
I know this is late on this post but my wife has got the brother kh950i with the kr850. What I need to do is find someone who is selling a cabinet with the pull out seat. Please if anyone has one for sale please let me know...
Many thanks
Bill ????


----------



## leegurney

Hi, bit of a long shot but do you still have the horn cabinet?
Regards 
Bill ☺


----------



## KateWood

If someone in my area has one available, please send me a p.m.


----------



## susieknitter

Hi Bill, seeing that this site goes out world wide it might be an idea to state what country you live in.


----------



## leegurney

Hi sorry, I live in Kent, UK.


----------



## leegurney

Hi, do you know the measurements for the box/seat as I have got the main part of the cabinet but the box is missing. So if anyone could give me the dimensions I would be very grateful.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

As an interm solution......have you considered making a nice cover for your setup? If you are not a sewer, then I'm sure a dressmaker can make one.


----------



## susieknitter

Macon it is a seat she wants the measurement of which isn't used to cover up a machine as the machine can be folded down into the cabinet and hidden if that is what is required.

Leegurney.....what sort of cabinet do you have? The one I have has a long bench storage box/seat but there are some that had a small box/seat.


----------



## leegurney

The cabinet I have is the same one pictured on the first page of this discussion board. I was told keyto but it looks more like the horn cabinet that is on page one.


----------



## susieknitter

leegurney said:


> The cabinet I have is the same one pictured on the first page of this discussion board. I was told keyto but it looks more like the horn cabinet that is on page one.


I always thought my cabinet was a Horn one but not according to where I had the following photo from......but then you can't always believe what is posted on the net. Seeing that my bench seems deeper there is no point me measuring it for you. I think you would only have to measure the depth/length/height of the space that you have under the cabinet in order to get what you need.

My type of cabinet......


----------



## leegurney

Thanks for your reply. I have looked and yes I think that measuring the gap is probably the best course of action. There are quite a few types of cabinets out there. Thanks again.


----------



## KateWood

I have not seen any KM cabinets available here. Onlhy 1 on craigslist a few years ago.


----------



## leegurney

I wasn't asking if there is one for sale, I just wanted to know about the bench/storage that comes with them.


----------



## leegurney

leegurney said:


> I wasn't asking if there is one for sale, I just wanted to know about the bench/storage that comes with them.


Sorry still getting used to these forums


----------



## KateWood

No but I said I'd like one


----------



## MKDesigner

Mind is an oldie. Was originally advertised on the old-old KnitKing magazines circa 1960's or 70's. I found it in a thrift shop. Love it. No bench storage. 
Marge


----------



## LillianK77

[No message]


----------

